# Costco Dog Food



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:brownbag: Dang, I posted the following on the end of an old thread, thinking I was starting a new one...anyway, can I have a do-over???

In reading reviews at www.dogfoodadvisor.com, I was surprised to find that Costco's Kirkland Signature dry dog food rated higher than Natural Balance which is what I currently feed Phoebe and Finnegan. Another site (sorry, can't remember which one) listed it among the top 10 dry foods! Someone at work today told me it sells for just over $25 for a 50 lb bag. Has anyone here ever fed their fluff(s) this dog food? 

My greatest concern is the size of the bag. I feel like it would get stale before I could use all of it. Of course, I could donate 1/2 of it to the humane society... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

hahah...okay, i'll copy my post :-D Just for you, Robin 

I believe Costco's kirkland signature food was involved in the Diamond Recall recently. I'd use dogfoodadvisor.com cautiously as it seems to rate anything that is "higher protein" as automatically better- which we know that an appropriate food for a malt is much more than just about protein-level. 

As for large sizes of bags (I do this even with my four-pound bags)-- Take out 1 weeks worth of food at a time in a smaller airtight container. Keep the large bag sealed airtight and only open it once a week to replenish the smaller supply. The less you open the bag, the longer it stays fresh and tasty. Stale food never tastes good  Or you can use some other partitioning method (similar concept), but this once a week method works well for me.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> hahah...okay, i'll copy my post :-D Just for you, Robin
> 
> I believe Costco's kirkland signature food was involved in the Diamond Recall recently. I'd use dogfoodadvisor.com cautiously as it seems to rate anything that is "higher protein" as automatically better- which we know that an appropriate food for a malt is much more than just about protein-level.
> 
> As for large sizes of bags (I do this even with my four-pound bags)-- Take out 1 weeks worth of food at a time in a smaller airtight container. Keep the large bag sealed airtight and only open it once a week to replenish the smaller supply. The less you open the bag, the longer it stays fresh and tasty. Stale food never tastes good  Or you can use some other partitioning method (similar concept), but this once a week method works well for me.


I knew I could count on you my friend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> :brownbag: Dang, I posted the following on the end of an old thread, thinking I was starting a new one...anyway, can I have a do-over???
> 
> In reading reviews at www.dogfoodadvisor.com, I was surprised to find that Costco's Kirkland Signature dry dog food rated higher than Natural Balance which is what I currently feed Phoebe and Finnegan. Another site (sorry, can't remember which one) listed it among the top 10 dry foods! Someone at work today told me it sells for just over $25 for a 50 lb bag. Has anyone here ever fed their fluff(s) this dog food?
> 
> *My greatest concern is the size of the bag. I feel like it would get stale before I could use all of it*. Of course, I could donate 1/2 of it to the humane society... :thumbsup:


That's what I thought. Plus I couldn't even lift a 50 pound bag.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Any friends or family who would split the bag with you? Before the recalls, I always saw this brand listed when people were looking for decent food on a budget.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

It was on the recall list.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Every food has been on a recall list at one time or another. Heck, just about very food we eat causes cancer.

Ha, that 50 pound Cosco dog food would last Rocky for the rest of his life.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

A four pound bag lasts toooooooo long around here too. If you have the space, extra food could be wrapped and put in a freezer.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> That's what I thought. Plus I couldn't even lift a 50 pound bag.


I guess it's a good idea to buy 50 lbs at a time if you have large dogs...



shellbeme said:


> Any friends or family who would split the bag with you? Before the recalls, I always saw this brand listed when people were looking for decent food on a budget.


Well, if I really liked the food well enough to buy it, I think I would portion out about 1/2 of it in airtight containers and give the rest to our local humane society. We like helping them out. 



Patsy Heck said:


> It was on the recall list.


I noticed that too. 



chrisnjenn said:


> Every food has been on a recall list at one time or another. Heck, just about very food we eat causes cancer.
> 
> I wish they'd put a recall on the limited edition Publix brand of ice creams! We've been going through those like crazy! Not good for bikini season! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Ha, that 50 pound Cosco dog food would last Rocky for the rest of his life.


Yep!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> A four pound bag lasts toooooooo long around here too. If you have the space, extra food could be wrapped and put in a freezer.


I'm not going to let my husband read this thread. He's been looking for a really good reason to buy a new deep freezer. You should see his emergency supply pantry/closet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny, Lucky likes food until he sees a large bag of it coming in the house, then he doesn't like it any more. No I am not kidding - he is very catlike in that way. I throw more dog food away. They should make it to purchase in sample size bags.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wondered about putting it in the freezer. When we order the parrots food it lasts longer when stored in the freezer, its a pellet type food.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MoonDog said:


> I'm not going to let my husband read this thread. He's been looking for a really good reason to buy a new deep freezer. You should see his emergency supply pantry/closet. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I have bought a small bag of Arcana and have frozen a good chunk of it. Since I cook for Charlie I don't need much of the dog food.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I'm not going to let my husband read this thread. He's been looking for a really good reason to buy a new deep freezer. You should see his emergency supply pantry/closet. :HistericalSmiley:


 :smrofl::smrofl: My DH is always going on about how we should an emergency supply of food!! Maybe our DH's should talk!! 

I haven't heard of Costco before. Let me know if you get and what you and the fluffs think of it.

And I LOVE your new avatar picture!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: My DH is always going on about how we should an emergency supply of food!! Maybe our DH's should talk!!
> 
> I haven't heard of Costco before. Let me know if you get and what you and the fluffs think of it.
> 
> And I LOVE your new avatar picture!!! :wub::wub:


Lindsay, my husband is a NUT. (A good one though.) He decided several months ago that we had to be prepared for 1) hurricane, 2) act of terrorism, 3) zombie apocalypse or 4) In-law invasion. SO, we have enough food/water to last us several months and have a whole house generator which powers our entire house in the event of a power outage. He was saddened to learn however that there is no possible way to protect his family if Florida takes a direct hit from an asteroid the size of Texas. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Lindsay, my husband is a NUT. (A good one though.) He decided several months ago that we had to be prepared for 1) hurricane, 2) act of terrorism, 3) zombie apocalypse or 4) In-law invasion. SO, we have enough food/water to last us several months and have a whole house generator which powers our entire house in the event of a power outage. He was saddened to learn however that there is no possible way to protect his family if Florida takes a direct hit from an asteroid the size of Texas. :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl: :smrofl: Yup, sounds about right!! That is what my DH sounds like. They would get along just fine!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

chrisnjenn said:


> Every food has been on a recall list at one time or another. Heck, just about very food we eat causes cancer.
> 
> *Ha, that 50 pound Cosco dog food would last Rocky for the rest of his life.*


Yup, that's Costco. I brought a friend once and she saw the boxes of Tampax and was sure one box would take her all the way to menopause. :new_shocked: Too much of a good :blink: thing sometimes. But yes it was part of the very recent recall. As was Excedrin -- anyone else known that Excedrin has vanished. They've never gotten production up again - it was at a contaminated plant too.  My headaches are pissed -- but I've gotten store brands from CVS and Walgreens.


----------

